
Show HN: CodeStream in-IDE Code Review and workflow tool - ppezaris
https://codestream.com
======
ppezaris
author here.

CodeStream aims to simplify and amplify your code review process with the
following changes:

    
    
      - all in-ide
      - open source
      - cloud or on-prem
      - supports vscode, vs, atom, jetbrains (more soon)
      - end-to-end workflow tool
        - grab a ticket from trello/jira/etc. and it'll create a branch for you
        - while you're editing, comment on code without having to copy/paste to slack/etc.
        - get feedback on a wip with press of a key (codestream packages diffs for you)
        - teammates request changes? amend your review
        - when you're ready, create a pr on github, gitlab, bitbucket, and merge.
    

any feedback appreciated.

